# RideTech RidePRO e3 Digital



## boosted gli (Dec 29, 2005)

Anyone using this?? If so do you recommend it? Or if not, What do you recommend for a digital kit?(Dont want psi gauge in car)

Also Bagyad bombers or Airlift XL( which one's go lower and drive better?) 

Link:http://www.ridetech.com/store/control-systems/ridepro-e3-digital-4-way-system.html



Going on:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

I have heard nothing but good things about ride tech stuff. Foukhest has ride tech in his gti I believe. I personally have accuser e-level management and think that's the best of the best, but ride tech definitely has its pros.


----------



## boosted gli (Dec 29, 2005)

This might be a stupid question but on the accuair system it has no display saying the psi in each bag, so while driving how would you know if one bag was dropping pressure?


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

The controller I kind of like your gauges. In the e-level system the arrow will light up if there is a bag problem/ valve problem/ sensor problem/ or even low voltage. That controller can do literally everything. The accuair system is accurate up to 1/16" it's insane! Best setup out there IMHO. Extremely easy install, minimal parts, great service, i can go on.


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

ericjohnston27 said:


> The controller I kind of like your gauges. In the e-level system the arrow will light up if there is a bag problem/ valve problem/ sensor problem/ or even low voltage. That controller can do literally everything. The accuair system is accurate up to 1/16" it's insane! Best setup out there IMHO. Extremely easy install, minimal parts, great service, i can go on.


^^^this

+ if you do want to run gauges, the vu-4 manifold has extra ports just for gauges. pop dakota digital senders off the mani, and run the gauge up front.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Truth, my version manifold doesn't have the gauge ports though. I say death to gauges haha


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

I ran the RideProE2 in my Jetta and it was awesome. Plug and Play setup, and good customer service. But, I've since switched to Accuair E-level on my TT and will never use anything else in my car. Dustin and Reno are the best in the business, with top notch customer service and the best quality parts you can buy. If you're shelling out the money to go digital, Accuair should be your only option.


----------



## boosted gli (Dec 29, 2005)

I want digital but really didn't want to spend 2k+ just for the kit without the bags. Need to make up my mind. 

Keep the post coming to help me decide


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

Strongbad says Deleted


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

you could do the same with accuair. You can buy the switchspeed setup, and then upgrade to the e-level later(if saving money is an issue). The levelers on the ride-pro aren't as accurate as the e-level.

ride pro is good.......but accu-air is better. My 2 cents.:thumbup:


----------



## boosted gli (Dec 29, 2005)

Ok, I guess the best way to go is with accuair! So now for front bags, which one should i go with, bagyard bombers or airlift xl? I search and both have great reviews just looking for advice to choose the right set from people who know more about air then me.:beer:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

fasttt600 said:


> you could do the same with accuair. You can buy the switchspeed setup, and then upgrade to the e-level later(if saving money is an issue). The levelers on the ride-pro aren't as accurate as the e-level.
> 
> ride pro is good.......but accu-air is better. My 2 cents.:thumbup:


Glad to see more accuair support on this forum. I'd have to say that most the posts hit the nail on the head. The elevel is a extremely accurate and user friendly system. I'd venture to say the most impressive out to date.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

it's the age old question. you will have people on both sides, just depends on your opintion. I prefer bombers:thumbup:


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

I just installed the e3 setup in my MK4 this weekend. I love it!!! The only negative is they give you too much wiring, which sounds strange to say, i could have wired up a tour bus with it. We ended up cutting a lot of it down.

The car is currently in the body shop and doesnt have a hood, bumpers, or hatch so i couldn't drive it around much but i played with it a bit and I think its money very well spent. Going from a 8 valve setup to this its just amazing how much nicer it is and how little room it takes up.

I got this over the Accu-Air setup because i wanted to be able to see the pressures on the corners. That and i really like the fact that the ECU does everything it even controls the compressors (instead of pressure switch) so you can set it when to kick on and off.

O and I run Bombers. I ran the original airlifts and switched to bombers. I do kind want to get the XLs though, dealing with the bagyard dealer left a sour taste in my mouth but BY itself has great service once you get in contact with them and now that BagRiders is a dealer I am confident that customer service will only increase 10 fold.


----------



## boosted gli (Dec 29, 2005)

i know just trying to decide, And see if there is another company besides these 2 that might be better?
Its just i see alot if people running these 2 company's. I need a something thats going to be reliable since this is my daily so im just looking for some answers.

THANKS FOR EVERYTHING


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

Deleted


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

firebert said:


> Actually the switchspeed uses a completely different ECU than the e-Level system. It not really an 'upgrade' if you're going from switchspeed to e-Level - more of a overhaul since you're practically switching to another air management computer. The only thing you keep is the controller.
> 
> 
> boosted gli:
> There is also Airlift Autopilot and Dakota Digital.. but I can't really recommend either. The RideTech E3 and Accuair setups are by far my favorites.


i'm currently going through the upgrade process. the ecu only requires a reflash and beyond that all you need to do is install the provided e-level sensors and harness.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

ericjohnston27 said:


> I have heard nothing but good things about ride tech stuff. Foukhest has ride tech in his gti I believe. I.


i love my e3 system! :beer:

i will be putting the level sensors on this winter, that was my only regret from this past season....but that is just b/c i am super anal and depending on what/who you have in the car the pressure based sensing throws off the alignment slightly...

:thumbup:


----------



## marolf101x (Feb 29, 2012)

I apologize for the removal of my posts. I was informed I infringed upon the advertising rules.
I'm contacting the moderator inquiring about sponsoring this site.
-Britt-


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

I never looked into the E3 while researching my air suspension upgrade last year, All i heard of was accuair and airlift for management. That video below really got me curious about it, very professionally made btw, good work :thumbup:


----------



## Simplicity (Nov 6, 2007)

kilimats said:


> I never looked into the E3 while researching my air suspension upgrade last year, All i heard of was accuair and airlift for management. That video below really got me curious about it, very professionally made btw, good work :thumbup:



Nice find Kilimats! :thumbup:


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

marolf101x said:


> I apologize for the removal of my posts. I was informed I infringed upon the advertising rules.
> I'm contacting the moderator inquiring about sponsoring this site.
> -Britt-


They took out my replies too which is kinda garabage. I can see there point but to be honest you provided a lot of good general information about not only your system but how digit management works as a hole. Hopefully you can work out something with VMG because your information was great.


----------



## xxscaxx (Feb 26, 2012)

I agree. I came back today to the site looking for that post and the replies to go with it. It was very helpful and also was the best comparison I have seen thus far for the more expensive digital systems.


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

nvm the other thread must have gotten black holed. My bad


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

firebert said:


> Actually the switchspeed uses a completely different ECU than the e-Level system. It not really an 'upgrade' if you're going from switchspeed to e-Level - more of a overhaul since you're practically switching to another air management computer. The only thing you keep is the controller.


All you do Is send them your Ecu and Controller to get reflashed.....I wouldn't call that a complete new management. You can keep the exact same placement for everything you used when using the switchspeed.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Yea but they charge $800 for the damn recode and four sensors! Too much to upgrade.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

arethirdytwo said:


> Yea but they charge $800 for the damn recode and four sensors! Too much to upgrade.


pretty sure the E3 end up costing more in the end compared to Elevel but you do get more though (display and pressure based sensor)

I would love to read some review for the E3, havent seen anything about it here or on air society


----------



## Simplicity (Nov 6, 2007)

xxscaxx said:


> I agree. I came back today to the site looking for that post and the replies to go with it. It was very helpful and also was the best comparison I have seen thus far for the more expensive digital systems.



I agree. :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

From personal experience, I feel as though the e-Level is a much better system in comparison to the LevelPro from RideTech. 

The pros of the e-Level:

• Easier Installation
• Easier Calibration
• Nicer Fit & Finish
• Price

At the moment, RideTech is currently waiting on several pieces to assemble their systems and they're currently on a 3 week back order for their compressors. :beer:


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

I deleted my replies since my opinions have changed over the last year. Find me on AirSociety where the mods arn't information Nazis


----------



## Simplicity (Nov 6, 2007)

firebert said:


> I deleted my replies since my opinions have changed over the last year. Find me on AirSociety where the mods arn't information Nazis


:thumbup:


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

I love my e3 setup. Just over a year and I havent had a single problem with it. I only run pressure based and the accuracy is amazing. 

I rubbed through a bag leader line and the screen alerted me of a possible leak on the bag well before I would have noticed it by the screen changing from usual white to solid black with the warning. I love how customization it is and for me the ability to see whats going on is something I have to have. The idea of buying an AccuAir setup then having to spend more money on a nice digital gauge wasnt something I wanted to do, I wanted it to be an all in one package.

That is not to say I do not like the AccuAir system, it seems well built user friendly and a solid system, just not for me. As far as the entire iPhone app part of their system dont even get me started on that as I think it is a huge gimmick and wont add any real functionality to the system.

Dynamic Levling - the dynamic leveling system works different than the AccuAir system as (from my understanding) the AccuAir E-Level setup will change the pressure/height of the car while it is in motion. The Ride Pro - Level Pro will do the same thing but only when the car is not in motion, I like this as I have driven the car and changed ride heights while in motion and it jerks my wheel around also in MD it is illegal to change heights when the car is in motion. Granted small adjustments would prob go unnoticed.

Cross load - It uses both the bag pressure and the height sensors to eliminate cross load it doesnt just rely on one. Im not huge on suspension geometry so dont ask me to explain in further detail.

Adjustable - for me I love this. I can go into the ECU and select whether I want it to be more of a fast air up/down or to be more accurate. When I have it on accurate it is always with in 1 or 2 PSI of where I originally set it. If I want it to be more accurate I press the preset button again and it readjust to be more accurate. If I press it 3 times it goes into a small learn cycle and makes the system more accurate. If you cannot tell I spend most of my time in teh accuracy settings as how fast something airs up or down means little to me, I would rather have accuracy.

All that being said i am in NO WAY affiliated with Ride-Tech/Ride-Pro. I am just a mere user of their system and would like to put out some information for other people who may be considering it as a digital setup for their cars. There is a lot of information out there on AccuAir and AirLift but nothing for E3 as most VW people dont seem to use it. Hopefully this post wont get removed by the mods.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Korfu said:


> There is a lot of information out there on AccuAir and AirLift but nothing for E3 as most VW people dont seem to use it. Hopefully this post wont get removed by the mods.


That's probably because RideTech has not ever been friendly or welcoming towards the import scene. Back in 2008 when I built my MkIV, I contacted them regarding a sponsorship and I was given the cold shoulder treatment.


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> From personal experience, I feel as though the e-Level is a much better system in comparison to the LevelPro from RideTech.
> 
> The pros of the e-Level:
> 
> ...


Andrew - In no way is this post intended as "No you are wrong" I just want to give some first hand experience information that I have experienced regarding the points you made. 

I have installed both E-Level and Ride-Pro they are both plug and play so the installation of one versus the other isnt any more complicated. Its more of a draw there than anything else.

Easier Calibration? To calibrate my Ride Pro I just go Setup> Calibrate> Confirm. It runs through its pases, asks you to set a #2 ride height and finishes. It really isnt any more complicated than that.

The accuair setup is really compact and I will admit that is real nice and super compact but at the same time I dont think it monitors as much as the Ride-Pro, such as pressures and compressor on and offs. Then again I could be wrong.

Price - if you want to know your pressures and keep a digital setup the difference is probably minimal.

Either way both are great systems and you really can't go wrong with either one. Just like everything its more a preference of what YOU the consumer want as far as functionality or which product best suits your needs.


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> That's probably because RideTech has not ever been friendly or welcoming towards the import scene. Back in 2008 when I built my MkIV, I contacted them regarding a sponsorship and I was given the cold shoulder treatment.


I can see your point, they really are into more of the muscle car/ truck scene. When I built my car also back in 2008 there wasnt much about AccuAir/RideTech, I researched both and picked RideTech. I never asked for a sponsorship though, when I spoke to them over IM, email, and phone they were nothing but nice to me and didnt care what kind of car it was going on.


----------



## xxscaxx (Feb 26, 2012)

Korfu said:


> Dynamic Levling - the dynamic leveling system works different than the AccuAir system as (from my understanding) the AccuAir E-Level setup will change the pressure/height of the car while it is in motion. The Ride Pro - Level Pro will do the same thing but only when the car is not in motion, I like this as I have driven the car and changed ride heights while in motion and it jerks my wheel around also in MD it is illegal to change heights when the car is in motion. Granted small adjustments would prob go unnoticed.


Thanks for your feedback, and a very informative post. Just wanted to make a note of something.

From what I have read, the car must be out of calibration for 45 seconds for the e-level to make an adjustment. I do not have first hand experience with it (yet, its on order), but I can't imagine it would need to make a change so drastic it would jerk the wheel while driving. I only comment because I have seen posts lately to make it blow this feature of the e-level out of proportion. Hopefully someone smarter than me can come in and address that further, but I felt it was a worthy mention lol. The only issue I could ever see is if there was some kind of malfunction in the ecu to cause it to start leveling like crazy which would be dangerous, but I have never read anything of the sort.

I kind of like the fact the ridepro comes with a display to read pressures, even though the e-level does it automatically it is a nice thing to see for peace of mind. That was my only hesitation, but then again I am against adding another damn gauge in my car, lol.


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

I as well doubt it would need to make such a huge pressure change it would jerk the wheel unless you have a major leak in which case prob shouldnt be driving. I have been the passenger in e-level cars and never noticed it readjust, then again I didnt have my hands on the wheel. I doubt its noticeable though.

The only time I ever noticed th wheel jerk was from going from Ride height presets, which on my car are significant changes.


----------

